# Mimi's got the puppy uglies!!!!



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Mimi is 18.5 weeks old and her puppy uglies has come and I'm so sad! Her once fluffy, thick fur is short and thinner. Her "pants" are completely gone, legs are so long, and is super skinny! I miss my cobby, fat furball. 

Her sister Alice hasn't started her puppy uglies yet, but Mimi may have been conceived 10-14 days before Alice (the parents tied but Jennifer didn't think it was successful) bc she started eating, playing, opening her eyes way before any of the other litter mates. 

How long to puppy uglies last??!? I don't remember Leo's fur getting this short but when I look through old pics, I can see it! I just don't know how long it lasted. Hopefully not long! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

Pearl never lost any of her fur! But diamond lost a heap of the back! & the new stuff isn't as soft yet!!! & it's darker!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't think Mimi could ever have the puppy uglies. She is just too dang adorable.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Are you willing to post a pic? I hear about puppy uglies but I never had a puppy so I haven't experienced this?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Mimi's fur isn't nearly as soft as it was before either right now.

Thanks Amy! You are so sweet!!

Of course Lynda! Here she is tonight:



























Here she was before:









Here was Leo at 5.5 months when his fur was way shorter:










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Poor Mimi! Hard to believe she almost 19 weeks already. If the puppy uglies get too much for you to handle.... You can send her to me!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Mimi's fur isn't nearly as soft as it was before either right now.
> 
> Thanks Amy! You are so sweet!!
> 
> ...


See I knew there could be no puppy uglies in Mimi! She is absolutely beautiful!

What color of BB is Leo wearing? Jaxx's Natural BB is stretching so much I think I am going to buy him a new BB that doesn't stretch so much. That one is a nice color.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Yes she looks like a teen ager but she is hardly ugly.....she is just growing. As you know long coats take awhile to grown their thick coats. Give her time! Love her collar!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lupita's mom said:


> Poor Mimi! Hard to believe she almost 19 weeks already. If the puppy uglies get too much for you to handle.... You can send her to me!


Perfect! Now I have an option if her puppy uglies become overwhelming! Haha. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

intent2smile said:


> See I knew there could be no puppy uglies in Mimi! She is absolutely beautiful!
> 
> What color of BB is Leo wearing? Jaxx's Natural BB is stretching so much I think I am going to buy him a new BB that doesn't stretch so much. That one is a nice color.
> 
> ...


Mimi says thank you!!! It's the classic blue BB. I actually emailed BB tonight asking about a potential size 2.5!! I was asking for slightly bigger armholes and chest size measurements of 11-13"
Curious to see what they will say. I told them I know tons of people who would prefer that size. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> Yes she looks like a teen ager but she is hardly ugly.....she is just growing. As you know long coats take awhile to grown their thick coats. Give her time! Love her collar!


I don't really think she's ugly, I just miss her thick fur!! Now I just have to be patient while it all grows back (I hope!!). 
Thanks! It's Susan Lanci pink with pink crystals and the small flower slider, I ordered it from doggie couture shop when I had a coupon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Mimi says thank you!!! It's the classic blue BB. I actually emailed BB tonight asking about a potential size 2.5!! I was asking for slightly bigger armholes and chest size measurements of 11-13"
> Curious to see what they will say. I told them I know tons of people who would prefer that size.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I emailed them today too. I was asking if it was normal for the Natural BB to stretch so much. When I first got Jaxx's BB the middle hole was almost too tight. Now it is on the tightest hole and it is getting too big. So he has went through 3 different holes since getting it a little over a month ago. The size 2 is almost too big for him since stretching. I thought at first maybe Jaxx was losing weight but his girth is still 11".


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

intent2smile said:


> I emailed them today too. I was asking if it was normal for the Natural BB to stretch so much. When I first got Jaxx's BB the middle hole was almost too tight. Now it is on the tightest hole and it is getting too big. So he has went through 3 different holes since getting it a little over a month ago. The size 2 is almost too big for him since stretching. I thought at first maybe Jaxx was losing weight but his girth is still 11".
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Wow! That stretched a ton! None of mine have stretched like that ever, must be bc it's the natural version. Leo's girth is 11" too but I hate how small the arm holes are! Drives me nuts! I feel like it gets in the way of walking, like they should go over his shoulder bones and not pushing on them. Mimi's size 1 is like that too now that's she's grown so much. She still wears in on the middle hole. Size 2 is still way too big. Her girth is 8" and neck is 6". 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh my goodness!!! That's puppy uglies?!?!? So flippen adorable!!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Tessa'smom said:


> Oh my goodness!!! That's puppy uglies?!?!? So flippen adorable!!!


Thank you!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Bonnie was the fluffest puppy in her baby pictures. When I got her at 18 weeks it had all gone! She is 14 months and just now beginning to get her leg feathering. Tail has been feathered for some time. Butt feathers are in too.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Wow! That stretched a ton! None of mine have stretched like that ever, must be bc it's the natural version. Leo's girth is 11" too but I hate how small the arm holes are! Drives me nuts! I feel like it gets in the way of walking, like they should go over his shoulder bones and not pushing on them. Mimi's size 1 is like that too now that's she's grown so much. She still wears in on the middle hole. Size 2 is still way too big. Her girth is 8" and neck is 6".
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am thinking it is because it is the Natural BB too. I love the color of the Natural just not how it stretched. 
I had to wake Jaxx up to see how it fits on Jaxx's shoulders, he is not real happy now. Jaxx looks like his fit a little higher on his shoulders than Leo's does. Jaxx's hits right above his shoulders but that could be part of stretching too. I can't find the pics of when he first got his BB to see if the legs have stretched too. 
I think they should make more half sizes though. There are so many in between sizes.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

susan davis said:


> Bonnie was the fluffest puppy in her baby pictures. When I got her at 18 weeks it had all gone! She is 14 months and just now beginning to get her leg feathering. Tail has been feathered for some time. Butt feathers are in too.


Leo has long "pants" too and his tail fur is really pretty! I think his tail plumed around 8 months or so? He is 15 months old now. 
Can you post a pic of Bonnie?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

intent2smile said:


> I am thinking it is because it is the Natural BB too. I love the color of the Natural just not how it stretched.
> I had to wake Jaxx up to see how it fits on Jaxx's shoulders, he is not real happy now. Jaxx looks like his fit a little higher on his shoulders than Leo's does. Jaxx's hits right above his shoulders but that could be part of stretching too. I can't find the pics of when he first got his BB to see if the legs have stretched too.
> I think they should make more half sizes though. There are so many in between sizes.
> 
> ...


Sowwy Jaxx! Didn't mean to wake you little man, please don't be upset!! 
I bet ya the shoulders stretched! Mojo wears a 3.5 perfectly. He can wear a 4 but its kinda big, not really ideal unless he has a hoodie on. He cannot even almost fit a size 3, he has a 15" chest. 

I'll let you know what they say about a 2.5 size!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

I that's the puppy uglies.... I love them! I think she is adorable! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

She's still beautiful!  I miss when Venus was a teeny peanut too, I guess that's probably what makes chi's so addicting


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Sowwy Jaxx! Didn't mean to wake you little man, please don't be upset!!
> I bet ya the shoulders stretched! Mojo wears a 3.5 perfectly. He can wear a 4 but its kinda big, not really ideal unless he has a hoodie on. He cannot even almost fit a size 3, he has a 15" chest.
> 
> I'll let you know what they say about a 2.5 size!
> ...


Aww it is okay. He just did his little aggravated huff of air and went to bed again. It is almost time for hubby to come home from work so Jaxx would be waking up to say hi to his daddy anyhow.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Uglies Schmuglies, she is such a little doll! I do feel your pain though! Basil lost so much thick and extra soft puppy fur at about 18 weeks, he went completely bald on his chest, tummy and inside legs and my good did he get tall and so skinny I got worried. We are at 22 weeks now and his coat is a lot coarser but longer, he has got long wispy hair sprouting from his armpits (lol) and the beginnings of his tail fringe is peeking through but his ear feathering is still long and puppy soft thankfully! I don't think he is going to be the fluff ball he originally looked set to be but I am hoping he has a few nice plumes here and there  

Oh Chubby Fluff Ball where art though?


















Two particularly contrasting shots hehe!

I love that you emailed BBelts Z  Amy Jo, I know that air huff well ... I thought it was a puppy teenager thing


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Ugly? You are crazy girl, Mimi could never be ugly!!!
But I know what you mean  xox


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

She's adorable, it's amazing how the so called uglies happen so fast, all mine went through that gangly stage but came out the other side as little fluffballs again


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Shes not ugly at all!! I love her!!! I can only imagine what you must think when seeing Kalisee, if you think that your baby is ugly now


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

lilbabyvenus said:


> She's still beautiful!  I miss when Venus was a teeny peanut too, I guess that's probably what makes chi's so addicting


I agree! The pup stages fly by!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Alula said:


> Uglies Schmuglies, she is such a little doll! I do feel your pain though! Basil lost so much thick and extra soft puppy fur at about 18 weeks, he went completely bald on his chest, tummy and inside legs and my good did he get tall and so skinny I got worried. We are at 22 weeks now and his coat is a lot coarser but longer, he has got long wispy hair sprouting from his armpits (lol) and the beginnings of his tail fringe is peeking through but his ear feathering is still long and puppy soft thankfully! I don't think he is going to be the fluff ball he originally looked set to be but I am hoping he has a few nice plumes here and there
> 
> Oh Chubby Fluff Ball where art though?
> 
> ...


I saw the post you had about Basil and his breeder! It's crazy how quickly the fluff disappears!
Hoping Bb will get back to me today!!
I think Basil and Mimi will get their fluff back!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

miuccias said:


> Ugly? You are crazy girl, Mimi could never be ugly!!!
> But I know what you mean  xox
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks twin!! I know you love her!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Aquarius said:


> She's adorable, it's amazing how the so called uglies happen so fast, all mine went through that gangly stage but came out the other side as little fluffballs again


Thank you! 

That's what I am hoping for!! I swear I woke up one day and Mimi was different! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Kalisee said:


> Shes not ugly at all!! I love her!!! I can only imagine what you must think when seeing Kalisee, if you think that your baby is ugly now


Lol, Kalisee is gorgeous!! Thank you!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I don't see one ugly pup here, at all? Hair no hair, short hair, no uglies .


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Evelyn said:


> I don't see one ugly pup here, at all? Hair no hair, short hair, no uglies .


Haha, thanks Evelyn!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Owl (Sep 11, 2011)

Aww little Mimi!! She's still gorgeous!!


----------

